# New pups! (pics)



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Had a litter of pups, and since there's not too many thing cuter than a beagle pup, I thought I'd share some pictures of them.


Female 1









Female 2










Male 1


----------



## WeimGuy88 (Sep 29, 2003)

those are some good looking pups.....Enjoy


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

good looking pup. I'll use the pic on my wife. Maybe i can get another one.....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Man there's nothing cuter than a beagle pup..........gotta love em...:coolgleam

Gotta love the wide nose on the female in pic #1.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

Thanks for posting the pics. I had to put my beagle down last fall after 13.5 years. Thanks again for posting and bringing back some great memories.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

There is nothing cuter.
It's been a long time since I had beagle pups.
Those pictures brought back some great memories. From running snowshoes in the Dead Stream to chasing pheasants thru a corn field. There is nothing cuter than a Beagle pup.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Dang Timberdoodle, I had to say "aaawww" out loud


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

They all look so sad, have you been abusing them or something? 

I'm fostering two six week old's right now, they are a riot.


----------

